# Best Nylon String Guitar Library?



## mventura (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi folks, I'm new to this forum. Wow what a wealth of great information here! I've probably spent 5+ hours reading through all the posts in the past 2 days. . 

I am looking for a nylon guitar library for soloing as well as some strumming. After reading all the posts around nylon guitars it seems like the two best are Orange Tree and Ample Sound. Does anyone have a preference? Both demos sound great but not sure if there is a downside to using Ample Sound due to it having its own playback engine. Also Orange Tree seems to be active on this forum which makes me think they have better customer service. Thoughts?

Thanks!
Matthew


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 26, 2017)

mventura said:


> Also Orange Tree seems to be active on this forum which makes me think they have better customer service



That's not necessarily true. Not saying OTS does not have good customer service... just because someone is here does not mean they have better customer service than others, and just because someone is not here does not mean they have poor customer service compared to others.

Ilya Efimov has a fantastic nylon string guitar.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 26, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> That's not necessarily true. Not saying OTS does not have good customer service... just because someone is here does not mean they have better customer service than others, and just because someone is not here does not mean they have poor customer service compared to others.
> 
> Ilya Efimov has a fantastic nylon string guitar.


I can confirm you that orange tree sample have a very good customer service. And their guitars are exceptionally good (have most of them). 
Also (this has nothing to do with sound but still a nice perk) when you buy from orange tree samples, you get what they call orange slices which gives you a % of rebate you can apply on a future purchase which you can even combine on discounted prices. 

I also have the Ilya efimov nylon guitar (which was the first I got) and it sounds good too but I barely use it nowaday. I prefer the sound of the ots nylon string and much prefer their engine too. But that's just my personal opinion


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 26, 2017)

mventura said:


> Hi folks, I'm new to this forum. Wow what a wealth of great information here! I've probably spent 5+ hours reading through all the posts in the past 2 days. .
> 
> I am looking for a nylon guitar library for soloing as well as some strumming. After reading all the posts around nylon guitars it seems like the two best are Orange Tree and Ample Sound. Does anyone have a preference? Both demos sound great but not sure if there is a downside to using Ample Sound due to it having its own playback engine. Also Orange Tree seems to be active on this forum which makes me think they have better customer service. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


i don't think Amplesound's own engine is a disadvantage. And I haven't had any problems with it or read about any problems with it. Their nylon is awesome. Kontakt Factory nylon is not awful and is free if you have Komplete


----------



## pfmusic (Dec 26, 2017)

Spitfire Audio does a £3 lab instrument - no strumming but lovely for those plucked notes.

Can't go wrong with this one for £3

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/nylon-guitar/


----------



## Heizenhaus (Dec 26, 2017)

I would like to mention the Nylon Guitar by Ilya Efimov. Offers soloing and strumming. Also, currently on sale. --> http://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/acoustic-guitars/nylon-complete.html


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 26, 2017)

Also a great value for the price is Indiginus Renaixxance.


----------



## mventura (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks guys! Lots of useful information. 

Does anyone mind posting links to pieces you have used with your nylon library? I'd love to hear them!

I'm also exploring Fluffy Audio's Rinascimento since it has a Baroque guitar that has a nylon feel (as well as some nice lutes). 

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi !
Maybe this can help. A short excerpt

Excerpt 1. Indiginus Renaixxance
Excerpt 2. Orange tree Evolution modern nylon
Excerpt 3. Iliya Efimov, Nylon guitar

Now, I have to say that You don't play the same way if You use guitar 1,2, 3. And, when finished, You'll have to "polish" Your sound (velocity, eq, length, compressionreverb and so on). BUT, Here You can have an idea about the sound. Just the sound and the noise (frets, strings...).

Excerpt 4. Example with a steel string guitar (Ilya Efimov). After a little processing (compression, eq). Sounds not bad in a mix (after 45'', You have the whole stuff)

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/extrait-guitare-1-mp3.10960/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/extrait-guitare-2-mp3.10961/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/extrait-guitare-3-mp3.10962/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/en-%C3%A9change-de-lamour-extrait-mp3.10963/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/extrait-guitare-2-mp3.10958/][/AUDIOPLUS]

Sorry... Nb 5 is the same as 2. Can't delete it


----------



## mventura (Dec 26, 2017)

Wow! Thanks Paul for spending the time to make these demos!

To me the winner is Indiginus Renaixxance. Second is Iliya Efimov. Orange Tree actually sounds bad (not sure if it has to do with dynamics set too high). Is the reverb in Indiginus baked in or did you add that? I prefer dry samples. 

BTW, I currently use the VSL nylon guitar in SE Vol 2 but its nothing compared to the libraries mentioned in your post.


----------



## scoble08 (Dec 26, 2017)

mventura said:


> Wow! Thanks Paul for spending the time to make these demos!
> 
> To me the winner is Indiginus Renaixxance. Second is Iliya Efimov. Orange Tree actually sounds bad (not sure if it has to do with dynamics set too high). Is the reverb in Indiginus baked in or did you add that? I prefer dry samples.
> 
> BTW, I currently use the VSL nylon guitar in SE Vol 2 but its nothing compared to the libraries mentioned in your post.




+1 for Indiginus Renaixxance


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes indeed. You're right about the Indiginus

Here's another example of the Indiginus I use in a song (just the intro)
Ex. 1 *Without reverb*
Ex. 2 With a little reverb and delay

I think it's good. Otherwise I play myself ! But I hate use microphones and it's uncomfortable to be ready to play if in the meantime I have to be at the keyboard (PC) ! Of course, the notes are playable...

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/example-1-mp3.10964/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/example-2-mp3.10965/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Lee Blaske (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a number of nylon guitar plug-ins. I really enjoy Vir2 Acou6tics, though, because it's so easy to use (once you get the hang of it). This track was just an improvisation on keyboard in real-time. No tweaking, fussing, key-switching or repair...


----------



## mventura (Dec 26, 2017)

The Indiginus sounds great dry as well. I also really like the Vir2 Acou6tics! I see the Vir2 Acou6tics sale ends today! Help me decide!


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 26, 2017)

Very nice tune Lee. And the Vir sounds pretty well. I didn't know this company. I suppose It would be great if I use a midi guitar or my classical guitar with a midi sensor like Roland GK 3 ? That's the advantage of midi ! Also, d'you think it's possible to use the Vir without the impressive reverb ? Is the reverb integrated to the sound ?


----------



## Fleer (Dec 26, 2017)

Have lots but definitely prefer Orange Tree Samples. Or a real nylon.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Dec 26, 2017)

Paul Grymaud said:


> Very nice tune Lee. And the Vir sounds pretty well. I didn't know this company. I suppose It would be great if I use a midi guitar or my classical guitar with a midi sensor like Roland GK 3 ? That's the advantage of midi ! Also, d'you think it's possible to use the Vir without the impressive reverb ? Is the reverb integrated to the sound ?



The reverb is separately controllable. The samples are dry. That track was the first thing I ever did with it, right out of the box without really studying it. It's pretty amazing, and capable of a LOT more if you take the time to really learn it. But, very easy to get up and running. And, that's only one of the six guitars in the package. I did that piece on a MIDI keyboard. I'm a hobbyist guitarist, too, so I understand a bit about the instrument (although, I wasn't trying to ensure that everything was actually playable by a real player in that piece). When I listen to great classical players, it often sounds like there are two people playing to me.  The simplicity of getting up and running with Acou6tics is a huge feature. There's a lot of magic going on under the hood of that plug-in.


----------



## milesito (Dec 26, 2017)

Orange Tree Samples Nylon String Guitar sounds great and is musical and intuitive to play in.


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 27, 2017)

Ample's nylon string is great in a "rock session guitarist with a nice nylon string guitar in a studio" - not a classical guitarist playing classical guitar in a concert hall. So, whether it's suitable for you depends on whether that's the sound you're looking for. Their engine works very well for acoustic guitars, though.


----------



## sazema (Dec 27, 2017)

Why it must be KT library, have you ever considered MusicLab Real Guitar?
https://www.musiclab.com/products/realguitar/info.html


----------



## mventura (Dec 27, 2017)

Does anyone have an example piece using the RealGuitar nylon? I can only find one on their website. Thx.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah ! I also have the Real guitar. I'll make the same test for You this evening when I'm back


----------



## micalclark (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice to hear all these samples. The Indigenus one sounds really full, but I think it sounds a little keyboardy during runs. Orange Tree sounds a little weak and tinny to me for a nylon string, but does sound more natural during the runs. I have the Efimov one which I just bought on sale and thinks it's a good middle ground for both overall sound and during the runs from these samples. The Vir2 one sounds nice but distant and their big acoustic package is a bit more than I wanted to spend right now with all the other sales that are going on, but it does come with a lot more than just the nylon guitar.


----------



## ENW (Dec 27, 2017)

The Nylon Guitar in Kontakt is okay. Better, if played on a MIDI Guitar although I'm not crazy about MIDI Guitars. This link is the Kontakt MIDI Guitar samples played on a Godin through an Axon interface.
http://www.watersmusicdesign.com/clientreview/misc/SPANISH_MOON.mp3


----------



## mventura (Dec 27, 2017)

Paul Grymaud said:


> Yeah ! I also have the Real guitar. I'll make the same test for You this evening when I'm back



Thanks Paul! Anyone got a piece to share using the Ample Sound nylon guitar? Thx.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 27, 2017)

Good evening (it's 23:00 here in Brussels)

So, a test -same excerpt - with real guitar. It's the old version.

1. *Real guitar. *No effects or processing.
2. Same excerpt with *Indiginus WITH the other instruments*. Because it's not a solo guitar played but simply an accompaniment. There's a big difference !

Jonathan asked me to send him the midi section in order to use it with "Poetic guitar 2". No problem, of course so that we can here the quality (or not) of other VST's. If someone has the ample sound... ?

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/guitar-test-real-gtr-mp3.10986/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/goyarama-context-mp3.10987/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## mventura (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks Paul! 

The RealGuitar doesn't even sound like a guitar at all... 

The Indiginus sounds good. And for the price its almost a no brainier to get this.


----------



## artomatic (Dec 27, 2017)

And Silk? 

https://www.ujam.com/silk/


----------



## chrisphan (Dec 27, 2017)

Well I think it's necessary to point out that Paul was using an older version of RealGuitar. I'm using version 4 and it sounds nothing like that. I just did quick transcription of Paul's melody with RealGuitar and no extra processing. It still doesn't sound like the real thing, but definitely usable.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/realguitar-mp3.10988/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Chrisphan. Great ! Obviously last version sounds better than the old one... Thanks for sharing.
I really love the sound


----------



## re-peat (Dec 27, 2017)

Here's http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/Examples/EfimovNylon_Improvisation.mp3 (another example with the Efimov).
(It's a one-take live improvisation. I mention this for no other reason than to point out that there is quite a bit possible with this library if you learn to integrate the keyswitches in your playing.)

_


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 27, 2017)

I needed a better nylon quickly for a demo and bought the Indiginus based on the very reasonable price and the quality of other products I've purchased from them. I was VERY pleasantly surprised at how effortless it was to get it sounding good. Had the price been the same I might have purchased the Elfimov (and may still) but the Indiginus is probably all I need.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 27, 2017)

re-peat said:


> Here's http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/Examples/EfimovNylon_Improvisation.mp3 (another example with the Efimov).
> (It's a one-take live improvisation. I mention this for no other reason than to point out that there is quite a bit possible with this library if you learn to integrate the keyswitches in your playing.)
> _



Gorgeous ! Tremendous ! How's that possible to obtain such a beautiful and authentic sound ? I think I have still much to learn about the keyswitches (don't know what it is but I'll search right now). I do have the Efimov nylon but I could not imagine the possibilities. Many thanks


----------



## storyteller (Dec 27, 2017)

Here are the versions of @Paul Grymaud's midi file rendered with Poetic Guitar 2. It used to be available through Best Service. The only edit I made was lightly adjusting the velocity curve of the plugin to make it sound a bit more natural for its particular sample velocity layers.

*NO FX:*


*WITH OUT-OF-THE-BOX FX:*


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 27, 2017)

Ilya Efimov - No Doubt!





I also got the guitars from Orange Tree and others. While I prefer the Orange Tree Samples Steel Strings to Ilya´s Acoustic Steel guitar, Ilya´s Nylon is the most convincing one that i have used and heared so far.

Ah and btw: Even the EWQL Gypsy Flamenco Guitar can sound quite cool - the articulations are ultra limited (no legato, slides or any other fancy stuff...) - I stil like the sound - maybe because it was my first virtual guitar i had. Have written a track with it years ago:


----------



## mventura (Dec 28, 2017)

SoundChris said:


> Ilya Efimov - No Doubt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow Chris that is amazing you pulled this off on a keyboard! Nice work man.

I remember Gypsy. I almost bought that several times a few years back but kept waiting on someone to release a new updated library.

So I guess I am going to get Ilya and Indiginus. It might make for some good due pieces. I have loads of midi compositions for guitar. Can't wait to try the libraries out!

Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for your kindness, but the first 2 Videos were official Demos created by Ilya Efimof himself. I just made the third track with gypsy  But yes - the Efimov Nylon is awesome!


----------



## AllanH (Dec 28, 2017)

There is also the Pettinhouse Classic Guitar. That has a beautiful sound, but not as many features as the Efimov.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi Chris !

How's is that possible to obtain such a great sound ?! Dough I have the Ilya nylon, I'm not able to get that sound. I've tried yesterday evening on the keyboard and it was very good but not as good as the tunes (yours included). 

I certainly have to spend more time to study the capabilities of the engine. I mean the guitar (or Guy-tar, lol)

Buy the way I also bought the balalaika and the tin whistle: in-cre-di-ble sound...

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Maximvs (Dec 28, 2017)

I have tried most of the virtual nylon guitar on the market and I have found that the one I love the most is Ample Sound AGL II. http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=8


----------



## mventura (Dec 28, 2017)

Do you mind sharing something you have done with Ample Sound? We've heard personal demos from all the popular nylon libraries but this one. Thx!


----------



## mventura (Dec 28, 2017)

artomatic said:


> And Silk?
> 
> https://www.ujam.com/silk/



This sounds quite nice as well. If you have this do you mind sharing something you have done with it? Thx.


----------



## tristan (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi everyone.

I've been a lurker at the forums from time to time for ages. I don't usually participate in every single forum regarding music production. 

Reading this amazing thread yesterday finally made me subscribe. 

Thank you all for the wealth of information shown here!


----------



## jvsax (Jan 11, 2018)

mventura said:


> Do you mind sharing something you have done with Ample Sound? We've heard personal demos from all the popular nylon libraries but this one. Thx!



I have two examples on my website: the tune “Doris and Bill” has a nylon guitar solo, and the tune “DJ’s Story” has exposed nylon guitar comping throughout.

https://www.jvsax.com/john-vaillancourt-composer
https://www.jvsax.com/john-vaillancourt-instruments


----------



## mventura (Feb 27, 2018)

I finally picked up projectSAM Swing and I am impressed with the tone and clarity of the nylon guitar. Its also got round robins! The mic adjustment is great too.


----------



## JPQ (Feb 28, 2018)

SoundChris said:


> Ilya Efimov - No Doubt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




really good use for Gypsy i think.


----------



## sean8877 (Feb 28, 2018)

mventura said:


> This sounds quite nice as well. If you have this do you mind sharing something you have done with it? Thx.


I would recommend downloading UJAM Silk and trying it out first (free trail available on their website). I tested it out and found it difficult to play, transitioning from chord to chord was very clunky and un-natural sounding. Just my opinion though.


----------



## anderslink (Mar 9, 2018)

I had never heard of Ilya Efimov's samples before today and of course I have vi-control to thank. This nylon guitar and the Russian folk instruments are just breathtaking and exactly what I was looking for. Thank you so much Ilya and all of you who brought my attention to these incredible sample libraries.


----------



## pderbidge (Mar 9, 2018)

JPQ said:


> really good use for Gypsy i think.


I love the sound of Ilya's Nylon and own it as well as Ample's Nylon guitar. I like the sound of the Ilya Emotive a little better but really get along well with the Ample Guitar interface better and with some eq and tape machines etc.. still get a really good sound from it, so I have to say that for now I've stuck to using Ample Guitars stuff for ease of use.


----------



## pderbidge (Mar 9, 2018)

mventura said:


> Do you mind sharing something you have done with Ample Sound? We've heard personal demos from all the popular nylon libraries but this one. Thx!


I know you weren't asking me but this might also give you an idea of Ample Guitars capabilities. Hope your up for a sad cheesy love song If you skip to about 1:30 then that's where the guitar comes in (just light strumming in the background)


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 9, 2018)

mc_deli said:


> i don't think Amplesound's own engine is a disadvantage. And I haven't had any problems with it or read about any problems with it. Their nylon is awesome. Kontakt Factory nylon is not awful and is free if you have Komplete


+1 for Amplesound. I’m afraid I’m a bit of a whirling fanboy for their guitars (so factor that into your decision making).
And I was also going to post about the Kontakt factory nylon too. Which I agree is quite decent.
Don’t forget to look at instrument demo versions if the vendor offers them. That will give you an immediate idea of whether you like the instrument or not.

Edit - one thing re Amplesound is that I think their stock effects aren’t the best. Not terrible, but not great either. If you look at the music demos on their website they often state third party effects are in use. YMMV.


----------



## pderbidge (Mar 9, 2018)

One more that wasn't mentioned is Indiginus Renaxxance http://indiginus.com/Renaxxance.html - it came out after I already purchased the ones I have but I think it sounds really good and for half the cost of what I own. There are some cool chord features that still makes me consider it but at the same time I'm already covered and have other gaps to fill.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 9, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> One more that wasn't mentioned is Indiginus Renaxxance http://indiginus.com/Renaxxance.html - it came out after I already purchased the ones I have but I think it sounds really good and for half the cost of what I own. There are some cool chord features that still makes me consider it but at the same time I'm already covered and have other gaps to fill.


It was mentioned a few times earlier in the thread. Indiginus Instruments represent great value for money.


----------



## pderbidge (Mar 9, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> It was mentioned a few times earlier in the thread. Indiginus Instruments represent great value for money.


Dang, I even did a search in this thread to see if it was mentioned and didn't get any results.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 9, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> Dang, I even did a search in this thread to see if it was mentioned and didn't get any results.


Ha! Sorry to rain on your parade.


----------



## NakajimaYusuke (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi, I am looking for good nylon guitar library on this cyber week.
I will be happy if you give me advice.

I often make down-tuned heavy music.
So, I need a wide note range.
Lowest note E is not enough.
I want C or B as the lowest note.
Is there such a nylon guitar library?

For example, PETTINHOUSE ClassicGuitar 2.0 seems to have the lowest note C.
Is there anything else?


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 27, 2018)

NakajimaYusuke said:


> Hi, I am looking for good nylon guitar library on this cyber week.
> I will be happy if you give me advice.
> 
> I often make down-tuned heavy music.
> ...



Nylon guitar is generally a more delicate instrument. Going down to B is not really idiomatic for that instrument. I'd just go for a good nylon guitar library, and if you need lower notes with a somewhat similar sound, maybe use some concert harp samples. That'll take you down a lot lower.


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 28, 2018)

Nylon string guitar with a low B string is fairly common in Brazil. There are also Russian 7-strings but IIRC the lowest string is usually a D and they're in some sort of open tuning traditionally. I'm not sure if either of those has been sampled with any kind of detail, but I'd look for some guitar libraries from Brazilian developers. Maybe someone from Brazil has made something like that.


----------



## NakajimaYusuke (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for ideas and information.

I checked the lowest note and current sale price of the famous nylon guitar libraries.
Most libraries have the lowest note E.
The lowest note was judged from color of GUI keyboard. There is a possibility of being wrong.

I sometimes transpose a part or all of a song.
When transposing down, if there is a phrase using the lowest note E, that note will disappear.
I do not want it, so I want some margin for the lowest Note.


Legatone Nylon Guitar $?? (The store page is not currently functioning.)
https://legatone.com/nylon-guitar/
Lowest Note C


Pettinhouse ClassicGuitar $49
http://www.pettinhouse.com/html/pettinhouse_kontakt_guitar_sam1.html
Lowest Note C


Replika Sound Classical Acoustic Guitar $ 31.83
http://www.replikasound.co.uk/rsgl01_acoustic_gtr_classical.html
Lowest note D


ILYA EFIMOV NYLON GUITAR $ 67.52
http://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/acoustic-guitars/nylon-guitar.html
Lowest note E


Indiginus Renaxxance $ 59
http://www.indiginus.com/Renaxxance.html
Lowest note E


ARIA Sounds Classical Guitar $ 28.16
https://www.kontakthub.com/product/classical-guitar/
Lowest note E


Orange Tree Samples Evolution Modern Nylon $116.35
https://www.orangetreesamples.com/products/evolution-modern-nylon
Lowest Note E


Lyrical Distortion Nylon - Classical Cedar $19.99
http://www.lyricaldistortion.com/Store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7&products_id=29
Lowest Note E


Lyrical Distortion Nylon - Classical Spruce $19.99
http://www.lyricaldistortion.com/Store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7&products_id=30
Lowest Note E


Lyrical Distortion Nylon - Folk $19.99
http://www.lyricaldistortion.com/Store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24
Lowest Note E


Rigid Audio NYLONIST $3.41
https://www.sampleism.com/rigidaudio/product/nylonist/
Lowest Note E


Vir2 Instruments ACOU6TIC &399.95 (6 acoustic guitars included.)
http://www.vir2.com/instruments/acou6tics/
Lowest Note E


Personally, the product of Legatone is attractive, but the store is down and I can not know the price.


----------



## NakajimaYusuke (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi, I made a great discovery!
I learned that the lowest Note can be expanded by using the function of KONTAKT Mapping Editor.





Since this is a pitch change on software, the sound quality will be inferior.
But for interim I am satisfied with this method.
I will expand the range of the current free library without buying a new library.


----------



## Miklós Vigh (Nov 20, 2020)

Don't get me wrong guys but all the current classical guitar libraries sound toyish and plasticky to me.
No clue why it is hard to develop a solid virtual instrument from the nylon guitar samples, not an expert in this area, I am just a classical/flamenco guitar aficionado, and a mediocre guitar player.
Probably this instrument remains in the realm of live recording with a real player.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 20, 2020)

You felt this way about the Elfimov?


----------



## Marsen (Nov 20, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> You felt this way about the Elfimov?



+1


----------



## Miklós Vigh (Nov 20, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> You felt this way about the Elfimov?



True, his library would be the only one I could imagine to invest some time in it.

Back in the days when he published it, I thought we are getting there but since then it remained on the same level of development. Recently I was listening to the examples on his website again. I assume the instrument developer is the most knowledgable person, or knows one, to demonstrate his instruments' capabilities, right?

Yet, they sound like somebody is trying to push the strings really hard, the nail noise is too prominent, like the fleshy part of the finger would not take part in the tone production (true, it's sometimes a matter of aesthetics, largely depends on the genre), the notes sounded artificial and too even (14 velocity layers and still lack of dynamics?) and the musical performance, for lack of a better word, is sloppy: rushing through the piece as if it wasn't practiced to its end.

A relevant example is the "Legend" by Isaac Albeniz, attached.


Efimov's Les Paul, Telecaster and some of his folk instruments are exceptionally good but that's another question, not a topic now, I believe.

Apologies, it got too long, rant off.


----------



## Chornobyl (Apr 26, 2021)

I love the sound of Aria Classical Guitar, really nice full sound, very realistic attacks, just beautiful.
but since it doesn’t have slides articulations I’m on a look out for a different guitar library with similar sound but with slides articulations.


----------

